# Life Like question



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Was wondering what people think about the 2005 & 2008 life like cars. I was looking to buy a few nascar styles.

Do they run pretty good or are they not worth the purchase.

I know it's vague but just trying to get a general idea about the quality of them.

Also where is a place i can buy HO nascar decals. 

Thanks in advance Earle


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Its hard to define what pretty good means anymore. Some people think the LL cars are too fast and handle too well for their taste. Also what size and type of track are you running on. Are you planning on lowering the rear? What power are you using? If you like nascar they are most likely the best choice.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I'm in the "too fast to see" camp with the Life-Likes. Most of the ones I've run on my Tomy track require smaller front tires or work on the pick-up to get them to run consistently. 
Probably due to the taller rails on the Life-Like track the cars are designed for.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

While I don't care to run them on Tyco plastic track (too much downforce), I have run them on a routed track with less downforce and they were great. So I think my personal view is that I will love to run them once I get a track with less downforce. Once you reduce the downforce, it forces you to run them slower which takes care of the "too fast to see" issue - if that is an issue for you.
I also like the M chassis more than the current T chassis. The T chassis has the two dot magnets.

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

gotta agree on the m chassis,cheapskate.just seems better engineered,and is still fast,but doesn't explode the first time you hit a wall,like the t is prone to.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The M is my fav too. 
It acts more like a weighted chassis because you can swing out so far and still have downforce.
The T loses downforce with very little sway. So if you slide out just a bit at speed, you're done.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

the m is just solid looking compared to the T i like the low slung look of them aswell


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

Here are some sources for NASCAR Decals:

Silk Screened decals:

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/decals.htm

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/ho-express1.html

Printed with Alps Printer - require a clear coat of Future or clear paint:

http://members.optushome.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

These are the sources I use. The long time Hobby Talkers probably have more choices.

TjetBill


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

if you have a decent color printer,you can also buy decal paper and print your own.i think you need the software though.anyone here correct if i am wrong


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Guys, thanks for the info. I have a Tomy/AFX track so looks like i'll have to figure out the tuning process for these to keep them on the track.

The track is set on a 4x8 table and is an oval for right now. I need some more track to get a decent road type course out of it.

Thanks again Earle


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*LLs...*

I know I am a little late to the LL party... But I have to agree as well that the M chassis is a great chassis for beginner and experienced racer alike. 

We ran a Nascar class (only LLs) because the Tyco didn't stand a chance (it was a roadcourse). We opted for the simple upgrade of double flange rear hubs and used the sized HOTT tires from BSRT. Later on we allowed a different crown gear as well for added tuning and independent fronts (or o-ring if you preferred). Awesome class, lots of fun. The front ends can pop out once in a while on a hard wall shot- but at least they don't snap off..

We also ran a class in a different series that ONLY allowed you to swap the rear hubs/tires for the silicone coated sponge tires. At the start of testing and tuning everyone was trying different sizes, colors, manufacturers, but by the end of the day it looked like an IROC race- we all had the same tires at nearly the same size. It was pretty funny...

Enjoy- Marc and Marcus

Almost forgot- most people comment on the downforce and handling of the LL M chassis- truth is if you get it up off the rails, LLs can flat out get it on down a long straight...


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I like both chassis. Two different feeling chassis for two different types of racing in my opinion.
I found the Super Tires for the LifeLike T chassis raise the rear for less down force if desired. We raced them with 15 tooth crown gears on the long ovals (very hard to setup gear mesh!!) and lowered the front and rear to create a true rocket that sticks down hard!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Like Gary said, set up with a 15 tooth crown and tweaked, they are ballistic on an oval and stick like glue when you get them low enough.

The M Chassis is my favorite of all cars to race, it can be tweaked so many ways it's hard to believe. I race with some guys who only race M Chassis on a 210 foot Tyco Track with 27 foot straights with 24 volts of battery power, what a blast, our M Chassis rules are as follows,

Life Like M Chassis
Ind. Fronts
Any Gears
Any rear Tires (Slip-Ons or Sponge Sils)
BSRT G3 Hot Stock Arms
Silver Electrical Kits
Adjustable Brush Barrels
Lexan Bodies

As you can see, it is a fun class for about $60, and the car last for the entire season.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

medic57 said:


> Like Gary said, set up with a 15 tooth crown and tweaked, they are ballistic on an oval and stick like glue when you get them low enough.
> 
> The M Chassis is my favorite of all cars to race, it can be tweaked so many ways it's hard to believe. I race with some guys who only race M Chassis on a 210 foot Tyco Track with 27 foot straights with 24 volts of battery power, what a blast, our M Chassis rules are as follows,
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty cool Medic, where do you get the adjustable brush barrels and the silver electrical kits? And how are you mounting the lexan bodies, double sided tape or something?

Marty


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

martybauer31 said:


> That sounds pretty cool Medic, where do you get the adjustable brush barrels and the silver electrical kits? And how are you mounting the lexan bodies, double sided tape or something?
> 
> Marty


Pictures please.:freak:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You can put body mounting tubes on LL chassis, same as on a Tyco 440X2. They're not predrilled like a G3 but you can drill them yourself and glue the tubes in with some Black Max. Reinforcing the shoe hangers is a good idea also.


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Is there that big of difference between the yrs. I was looking at chassis and can't really tell the difference.

Just gonna run them on my 4x8 table with the kids. No big tracks around my area 

Thanks Earle


----------

